# GreenValueHost offers OnApp Cloud & SSD Cached Shared & Reseller Hosting Services



## GVH-Jon (Jun 27, 2013)

GreenValueHost, a innovative, rapidly expanding hosting provider, is proud to announce that we are now powering all of our new shared & reseller hosting services with OnApp Cloud and Intel SSD Drives for SSD Caching.

This new introduction will take effect on brand new Intel Xeon E3-1270v2 servers located in ColoCrossing's Buffalo, New York datacenter and will be available starting on Sunday, June 30th, 2013.

Since our inception on October, 2012, GreenValueHost has been dedicated to providing top quality, industry leading, feature packed hosting services at the most competitive prices available on the market. We stop at nothing to introduce new, innovative technology as frequent as possible and improve our services day by day to enhance the hosting experience of our greatly valued customers.

To stay up to date on all the latest GreenValueHost news, updates, and promotions, please visit our website at *www.greenvaluehost.com*


----------

